

Youtube of an rss reader I built 3 years ago. - smilbandit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UWnb7o0utfA
I wanted to post this because some of the features are something i'd like to see in some of the new rss readers that are being built.  I still use it and have enhanced it since then, but not as much as I'd have liked.  It's become what I like to call my reference project for learning new languages and such.  I first built it back in 2007 in asp and sql server, then moved to asp.net.  The version in the video is built under LAMP with a python rss importer.  It's also a single page web app getting all data via calls to an api.  I started rebuilding it in ruby a while back but never found the time to complete it.  also if your interested I chronicled the work I did on a blog, http://www.tubejumper.com/
======
smilbandit
I wanted to post this because some of the features are things i'd like to see
in some of the new rss readers that are being built. I still use it and have
enhanced it since then, but not as much as I'd have liked. It's become what I
like to call my reference project for learning new languages and such. I first
built it back in 2007 in asp and sql server, then moved to asp.net. The
version in the video is built under LAMP with a python rss importer. It's also
a single page web app getting all data via calls to an api. I started
rebuilding it in ruby a while back but never found the time to complete it.
also if your interested I chronicled the work I did on a blog,
<http://www.tubejumper.com/>

